# UGLE Issues Coronavirus Guidance For Their Lodges



## My Freemasonry (Mar 5, 2020)

​
The United Grand Lodge of England has issued guidance concerning the Coronavirus (COVID-19) for its constituent lodges. Masonic lodges have a higher concentration of older members than the average random gathering of people, and the World Health Organization (WHO) believes COVID-19 more severely affects older people and those with pre-existing medical conditions like high blood pressure, heart disease or diabetes. UGLE has issued the statement because the largest age demographic for Masonic lodges make up this significantly higher risk group. 

UGLE members are encouraged by Great Queen Street to circulate this information.


*PLEASE NOTE: 
I am NOT attempting to stir up panic or overreactions to the virus in the United States. While prudent regardless of what part of the world you are in, England's public health guidelines are designed for their situation. Despite breathless media reporting of each and every new victim in the country, the Coronavirus is not spreading wildly throughout the U.S., nor does it seem likely to unless something changes dramatically. However, because it seems to affect the elderly more than it does younger people who contract the virus, Masonic lodges need to bear that in mind should it be detected in your vicinity. *​
Honestly, the flu appears to be every bit as dangerous as COVID-19, and arguably more so. So the UGLE guidelines make as much sense to prevent the spread of flu within your lodges, as well.

Click images below to enlarge. Or see the document at the UGLE website HERE:



​


​


​






Continue reading...


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Mar 6, 2020)

My Freemasonry said:


> Honestly, the flu appears to be every bit as dangerous as COVID-19, and arguably more so



That depends on what you measure and where – and how you define _dangerous_. For instance:

The death rate of coronavirus is higher than ordinary flu.
Coronavirus has a higher proportion of deaths over recovered than flu.
However the average number of deaths by flu each year is much higher than the number of deaths by coronavirus so far.
Some sources say that more than 85% of deaths have occurred with people older than 65.

For exact reports on some coronavirus figures (although unfortunately some important figures are not reported), please see:
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 6, 2020)

Not to make light but we may have to get a masonic fist bump coordinated....


----------



## streeter (Mar 6, 2020)

Grand Lodge of Massachusetts has done the same.


----------



## jermy Bell (Mar 26, 2020)

JamestheJust said:


> These outbreaks of relatively mild viruses allow governments to extend their control.  For example, our government is now legally able to take blood samples from anyone without permission and can quarantine anyone without appeal.
> 
> Imagine how useful that would be to a government expecting to lose the next election - e.g an alleged outbreak in the opposition party's headquarters.


Seriously ??? We don't need any new conspiracies, in a time like this.


----------



## illustrious (Mar 26, 2020)

Is this verbatim from the UGLE?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Scoops (Mar 26, 2020)

illustrious said:


> Is this verbatim from the UGLE?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


At the time of the original post, yes, that was the advice from UGLE. They have since gone further and suspended all masonic activity for the next few months. There's another post detailing all of this. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 26, 2020)

UNITED GRAND LODGE OF ENGLAND

In view of the latest Government advice on the coronavirus pandemic, all Lodge and Chapter meetings within England and Wales are suspended  for a period of four months with immediate effect.

                         His Royal Highness The Duke of Kent, KG.

                                  The Most Worshipful Grand Master

  United Fraternity of Ancient, Free and Accepted Masons of England.

Freemasons’ Hall, 60 Great Queen Street, London, WC2B 5AZ
Telephone: +44 (0) 20 7831 9811 Email: info@ugle.org.uk www.ugle.org.uk @UGLE_GrandLodge C) UnitedGrandLodgeofEngland
Tuesday 17 March 2020


----------

